# Bigger And Better!! With Pic



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Drove to a dealer 190 miles away from home ( in Mechanicsburg Pa) yesterday to look at a truck and it was exactly what I wanted.

Purchased a white 03 GMC dually with tan leather int with all the options. Duramax diesel with Allison auto trans. The neat thing was it had a DVD player in it and the dealers web site nor where he listed it on Yahoo autos or the salesman knew it was there. Bonus! It is now sitting in my driveway.









Where is Spring when you want it? I want to pull the Outback somewhere









John


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Congrats John.......

Can you make it around the Jug Handles up there??/









Sounds like a nice ride. Worth the drive!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats John on the new TV
Spring will be here soon
The kids will love the DVD player









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Sounds like a sweet new ride, John....

Congrats!!

Ya should've stopped in to show me on the way!!!









Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I did stop at Cabellas and said to myself...........If I had Steve s phone number, I could have had coffee ...









John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

John,

Congrats on the new TV.

Now all you need to do is udpate your signature block.

Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new truck....hope that it gives you many carefree miles of pulling your Outback.

Gary


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Congrats on the new rig! Welcome to the dark side









Bill.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

John,

Congratulations on the new TV. sunny I know you can't hardly wait for spring now.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

_*SCORE!*_

Way to go John!








When are we going to see some pictures?

Happy Motoring,
Doug


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Wow! NICE RIG







You and your family will be "Kings of the Road"
















Walter


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

John,

Congratulations on getting the new TV. Only problem with a big diesel truck is that you'll have to be constantly checking your mirror to be sure the Outback is still attached. You sure won't be able to feel it's there.









Bill


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

So John new TV







I think I see a fifth wheel in your future









John


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats! Can you say Raptor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Drove to a dealer 190 miles away from home ( in Mechanicsburg Pa) yesterday to look at a truck and it was exactly what I wanted.
> 
> Purchased a white 03 GMC dually with tan leather int with all the options. Duramax diesel with Allison auto trans. The neat thing was it had a DVD player in it and the dealers web site nor where he listed it on Yahoo autos or the salesman knew it was there. Bonus! It is now sitting in my driveway.
> 
> ...


Where are the pictures????

Sounds like an awesome new ride...


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Nice John, that's a great truck you bought, enjoy!!

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats, John! Need to test drive it up here to NH (now w/out the TT, later with it)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

John

Congrats on the new ride...and what a ride it is









Is there a 5'er in the future









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Pics will follow soon, truck is very dirty now. 3 hrs driving home in the rain and then ice and snow overnight. We love to salt the roads here in NJ.

John


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

congrats John! looking forward to pictures.

what ever happened to the plans of a winter get-to-gether??


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new Tv, hope it's as dependable as all our Outbacks. I'm sure it will be, you could always take a southern vacation and take the TT with you.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Good Job John.

With that rig and your driving expereince you can tow your trailer and mine. We will just follow along behind.

Can't wait for some pictures.

Jared


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Posted a pic but I cannot figure out how to put it on this post, if someone else can....Thanks

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

John,

Great looking truck. I just looked at one that is very similar, except in Charcoal. Price was just over $30K with 52K miles, and it was a Chevy.

I also looked at two Excursions, both with the 6.0 PSD. Both of those were over $30K on the lot. I didn't talk to a salesman about any of them, but I am going to start looking around and see if I can find something used at a good price.

Tim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Here ya go John....

Steve


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok I'll be the negative one here....

Boo Hoo! on you John for giving into the Fever! You're weak my friend, if Mike can hold out for this long, what is wrong with you?

I can't wait to see your new beast, I'm starting to sweat now







, I feel a fever coming on I think (shh don't tell the wife, I did stop at dealer lastnight and looked at the 1-ton, till the $48039 sticker







)

Nice looking truck there









kevin


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

SWEET

So how long before the Hypertech or other programmer goes in









I'm sure before Otter lake rolls around the truck will be far from stock.

I'll keep my big block for now.

John


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

_Now that's a nice lookin' truck!_ 









MaeJae


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Very sharp looking truck John, enjoy







.



> Boo Hoo! on you John for giving into the Fever! You're weak my friend, if Mike can hold out for this long, what is wrong with you?


We'll be holding out just to hold out now







. All your new trucks will be old clunkers by the time we buy something new.



> I am going to start looking around and see if I can find something used at a good price.


Shame on you Tim

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sweet looking truck John








Now you'll be pulling

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Shame on you Tim


Hey, so far I have 4 trips planned this Spring/Summer, and that is at right about 3720 miles of round trip towing. I like the Avalanche, but I just don't think that 4L60e tranny is up to that task...but an Allison. Now we're talking...now I just have to convince Clare.

In all honesty, until I figured these numbers out, I was just making conversation, but now I think I'm going to start getting serious. That's alot of miles, and that isn't counting the inevidable weekend jounts to Mystic, or elsewhere. I better get the budget up in Quicken and see what I can afford.....new or used, gas or diesel, 3/4 ton or 1 ton, GM or Ford, or maybe even a .....Dodge.

Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Tim if you like the Avalanche try to find a 2500 Avalanche you get a truck with one purpose TOWING. Hard to find but they are out there.

John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Tim, the closest thing to the Avalanche with a diesel, you know would be a 2500 crew cab. The rear seat of the GM is the same as a rear seat in the Suburban, plenty of room. I searched on Yahoo autos for what I was looking for. That is how I found mine. Good Luck with the fever.

John


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

That's a beauty of a truck, all right.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm a die hard GM man all the way.
I just like the front on the chevies better than the GMC's for the current generation.

That is a nice truck though.....


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Tim, the closest thing to the Avalanche with a diesel, you know would be a 2500 crew cab. The rear seat of the GM is the same as a rear seat in the Suburban, plenty of room. I searched on Yahoo autos for what I was looking for. That is how I found mine. Good Luck with the fever.
> 
> John
> [snapback]73895[/snapback]​


And GM just released the info on the new 2007 Avalanche and guess what for 2007 they are going to......................................drop the 2500 Avalanche from the line. I don't think you will see a Duramax Avalanche.

Gary


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Hey, so far I have 4 trips planned this Spring/Summer, and that is at right about 3720 miles of round trip towing


Not buyin that excuse Tim







, towed over 5k last summer without a problem and plan on towing plenty more with it. I think the 4L60E is up to the task as long as you have a good cooler and are within it's limits.

But if you do decide to go for it, happy hunting.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, as luck would have it, while on the way home from the grocery this afternoon, I had to pass by the local Ford dealer, and what do you think caught my eye, but a '04 Excursion, with a PSD. (6.0 though, not the 7.3). Anyway, I wheeled into the lot to get a closer look, and wouldn't you know it, there was another one in the next row, a '03 EB edition with the same mill. And in the row behind that, a '03 Chevy 3500 Dually with a Duramax, and in one of the side rows, a '02 2500 Avalanche. Couldn't look long as I had perishables in the groceries I had just purchased, so I think maybe I will take a ride tomorrow, since I am off, and take a closer look.

Tim

PS Don't worry Mike, I haven't fully given in to the fever yet.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Tim, the closest thing to the Avalanche with a diesel, you know would be a 2500 crew cab. The rear seat of the GM is the same as a rear seat in the Suburban, plenty of room.Â I searched on Yahoo autos for what I was looking for. That is how I found mine.Â Good Luck with the fever.
> ...










I read that on another forum







such is life. I know they don't seem to make many of them.

John


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Well, as luck would have it, while on the way home from the grocery this afternoon, I had to pass by the local Ford dealer, and what do you think caught my eye, but a '04 Excursion, with a PSD. (6.0 though, not the 7.3). Anyway, I wheeled into the lot to get a closer look, and wouldn't you know it, there was another one in the next row, a '03 EB edition with the same mill. And in the row behind that, a '03 Chevy 3500 Dually with a Duramax, and in one of the side rows, a '02 2500 Avalanche. Couldn't look long as I had perishables in the groceries I had just purchased, so I think maybe I will take a ride tomorrow, since I am off, and take a closer look.
> 
> Tim
> 
> ...


Tim 
You got it wrong the perishables were the two bowties at the dealer. My wife hangs on for dear life if I see something in a lot. What were those two people thinking trading those chevy's in for anything on a Ford lot. HURRY RUN the weather will be great. You know you won't sleep tonight.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That sure is a sweeeeeeeeeet ride. I know you will enjoy it


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Boo Hoo! on you John for giving into the Fever! You're weak my friend, if Mike can hold out for this long, what is wrong with you?[snapback]73865[/snapback]​


He's from New Jersey! WE WANT IT NOW! Mike is the oddball, being able to hold out. He must not be a Jersey native.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> He's from New Jersey! WE WANT IT NOW! Mike is the oddball, being able to hold out. He must not be a Jersey native.


Born and bred here in NJ, just don't like monthly payments









Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Hooked up the Duelly to the Outback Sunday and set up the hitch and took a little test drive. Power to spare! I measured the overall length from the spare tire to the front bumper....54' 4"







. I forgot to take a pic hooked up , maybe Tues when I move it again. Currently putting down 3/4 stone where it usually parks.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Currently putting down 3/4 stone where it usually parks.


That explains the silence this weekend!








The season is almost here for you Right Coasters! sunny

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

